# [SOLVED]How do I load new kernel?

## sg3616

Hi, I got gentoo installed and forgot a driver and the network is not working. I compiled a new kernel but am lost after I run 

```
make install
```

I'm not sure what to do to get the new kernel to boot.Last edited by sg3616 on Tue Jan 12, 2016 10:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## apiaio

Hi sg3616 and welcome in Gentoo.

You can check which kernel is running using 

```
uname -r
```

Kernel sources are in 

```
/usr/src
```

directory

 *Quote:*   

> I'm not sure what to do to get the new kernel to boot

 Do you use GRUB or LILO ?

Please read https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Bootloader and https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-24626.html

----------

## sg3616

I'm using grub. Reading the second link now.

----------

## sg3616

I reinstalled and compiled the driver in. The network is working now, but I still don't know how to load a new kernel on a UEFI system. Any more suggestions?

----------

## asturm

How did you install it in the first place?

----------

## sg3616

I used the live dvd.

----------

## asturm

I'm not aware of any Gentoo installer - I'm sure you followed some instructions to setup the kernel for EFI boot?

----------

## sg3616

I followed the amd64 handbook.

----------

## apiaio

 *sg3616 wrote:*   

> I reinstalled and compiled the driver in. The network is working now, but I still don't know how to load a new kernel on a UEFI system. Any more suggestions?

 If your network is working now it means, that new kernel was successfuly loaded with new driver. Loading kernel is bussines of your bootloader.

I have on my PC UEFI too and changed kernel several times. After running

```
grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

```

GRUB will find new kernel image and you can boot with new kernel. I think that it is clear or I do not uderstand you question  *Quote:*   

> ...how to load a new kernel on a UEFI system

 

----------

## sg3616

It was so easy and I was trying to make it hard. I was forgetting to reconfigure grub. Thank you guys for all the help.

----------

